# Diablo3 Suche Gästepass



## Jfizzel (21. Mai 2012)

Hallo

Ich suche ein Diablo 3 Gästekey zum anzocken. Ich wollte es mir heute kaufen aber ich bin mir unsicher.
Deswegen wollte ich es antesten um zu schauen ob es doch ein Kauf wert ist.



MFG Jfizzel xD


----------

